

CloudFoundry.org launches - Fully Open Source PaaS - sgrove
http://blog.cloudfoundry.org/post/13481011418/the-new-cloudfoundry-org-gerrit-jenkins-github

======
sgrove
It looks like vmware is really starting to figure out 'the open source way'.
There were a lot of problems at the beginning - disparity between
cloudfoundry.com vs .org distributions, inability to pull community features,
lack of .org documentation, no strong leadership, _zendesk_ for support (no
mailing list!) - but they've brought on some really good people (like Patrick
Chanezon) who definitely seem to understand developer concerns.

Hopefully this new open workflow should make upping the code quality a much
smoother process, as it's a medium-sized codebase that could use a bit of
polish.

I'm actually surprised vmware was able to stick with CloudFoundry this long
until they started to get it right - are there other examples of 'open source'
(in quotes) project by huge companies that ended up finding their way?

